# Wanted: U-S based beech veneer source



## BeninTucson (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all . . . 

I've got a project where I'll needing 4 sheets of beech veneer. Approximate size of each sheet would need to be in the 20" X 25" range. I'd like to get as thick as stock as possible . . . in the 1.5mm to 1/32" thickness range. I see products in this thickness range, but sheet sizes - length and width - are typically considerably smaller. I assume these thicker veneers are sliced from flat sections of thicker wood stock. Widths are usually around 6" and - on this project - I can get by with that, by edge gluing sheets along the grain lines. But, frustratingly, lengths only run around 18" . . . just a couple inches too short for my needs. 

Alternately, I see super-thin sheets in the 2' X 8' and 4' X 8' range . . . certainly long and wide enough to be cut up into the sizes I'll need. I assume these products are cut radially (ie: spinning the log on a spindle and peeling it off.) This would end up working, but I'd like to be able to find it slightly thicker sheets that what is commonly available . . . or, more precisely, what I've been able to find after numerous web searches. 

To avoid extraneous shipping costs, I'd prefer to deal with a U-S based vendor. 
And this is retail, folks, not wholesale . . . I'd like around 30 square feet, not 30,000. 

On a related note, perhaps someone can tell me how individuals veneers sheets are cut for, say, Baltic and Finnish birch plywood? They seem to be relatively thick (1.5mm, etc.) but appear to be uninterrupted (ie: not long and narrow edge-glued) sheets. 

Any ideas, folks? 

Thanks in advance . . . 

Ben in Tucson


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

i don't live in the US so can't really help finding a supplier, but there is such a thing as ply veneer, maybe you can get the thickness you're after with it. ?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I do not have his phone number, but *Richard DeVree* from near Detroit, MI is in the veneer business.. He literally cuts, peels and seals hardwoods from that area. With advance notice, he can probably get you any size that you want. He's a great guy, but I haven't spoken to him in about two years. His son and family used to be my next-door neighbors. Emily DeVree is on FaceBook as, "Emily Stachura DeVree" - she was also next door. You can Google Todd DeVree, also (he was next door) he was a great college football player. Good Luck! Beech is one of my favorite woods to work with!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ben; I can't speak for down where you are, but I know that in the Vancouver, B.C. area there are a number of businesses that specialize in doing laminating of various woodworking materials. Making up thicker material from a thin hardwood veneer and a substrate veneer should be a run-of-the-mill project for someone like them. They'd likely be able to source your Beech as well. 
The sad thing up here is that the older custom furniture~ cabinetmakers have all pretty much closed down. Dying art form.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ben.
Try calling Austin Hardwoods. They have a couple of locations. One is called TH&H Hardwoods in San Diego & the other called Austin Hardwoods in Santa Ana. I go to Austin Hardwoods in Santa Ana, Ca. They have lots of veneers there in stock. They cater to cabinet, custom trim, & furniture makers. Click on the locations link near top to get numbers for both locations.

Hardwoods & Hardware TH&H - San Diego, CA


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more place, you can get it right at your front door via.UPS the norm or Fed X.

Wall Lumber Co., Quality Hardwoods and Plywoods For The Craftsman
Wall Lumber Co., Quality Hardwoods and Plywoods For The Craftsman
Wall Lumber Co., Quality Hardwoods and Plywoods For The Craftsman

==


----------



## BeninTucson (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow . . . 

Thanks, everyone, for your input on this. I'll investigate these options and eventually post here what I ended up pursuing. 

Ben in Tucson


----------

